# Itchy Goats



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 1, 2011)

This evening my 3 month old Nigerian Dwarf Does started sneezing - repeatedly, and itching their noses. They are rubbing their noses in the dirt, on the fence, on concrete, on me.... you get the idea. If they are still obviously itchy in the morning, should I give benadryl? No swelling on their faces, yet, just obvious itchies!


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have any one type of weed that is "heavy" in your field / pen?  I'm guessing when they are eating they are getting their nose full of pollen and irritating it.  IF that's the case then, yes benadryl will help.  I dose at the human labeled dose by weight for children's liquid benadryl.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 1, 2011)

No weeds that are really over grown. They are in mowed pasture. they were actually sniffing around the building, and I'm wondering if they got into some ants or something and maybe got bit/stung. I feel so bad for them. They are rubbing their cute little noses on everything!


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw, poor things.  Ants are definitely a possibility...I've got some big ole ant hills I keep trying to get rid of.  Chickens are doing a good job of them in the main pasture but they can't get into the boys pasture.  I know that when they get next to the anthill, the boys start getting all jumpy and jittery so I know the ants are biting their legs  

Benadryl may help if that's the case too.  Give it a shot, if it doesn't help within 24 hours then you know to move to something else.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

Try some Vet Rx in their noses (who knows...might help) and ears (earmites?), and some Sevin or Cylence to rule out lice (I imagine those tickle)...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a question for any of the pros here, but is there any reason why doggie flea/tick/ lice shampoo couldn't be used on goats?  I don't think it would be wise for say, lactating does or kids, but I was just curious if there was something in these shampoos that would be harmful instead of helpful in managing the crawlies.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

Mostly just that goats HATE baths...


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> Just a question for any of the pros here, but is there any reason why doggie flea/tick/ lice shampoo couldn't be used on goats?  I don't think it would be wise for say, lactating does or kids, but I was just curious if there was something in these shampoos that would be harmful instead of helpful in managing the crawlies.


I've known people who've used it on non-milking goats...BUT...most goats do NOT like water and giving a bath to them can be a HUGE chore.  I find there are easier ways to manage the creepy crawlies for goats than a bath.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, it seems the itchies are gone this morning. I've checked them both over - no crawlies. No lice etc. I'm back to my ant theory. There are a lot of ant hills around the perimeter and I think they got their little noses into trouble. No benadryl needed - this time. 

Thanks to all for the advice!


----------

